# SAS Blogs



## Drew

As you've probably noticed there is a new "Blogs" menu option at the top left of all forum pages.

All members of SAS can create their own blog:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/blog_usercp.php

Drew


----------



## RedTulip

What is the wordpress API key to avoid SPAM on the blog? Thanks.


----------



## Drew

Spam shouldn't be a problem given that we require registration to view and post comments on blogs, but if you're curious, this is what it's referring to:
http://akismet.com/personal/


----------

